# Motor control etc..



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Kelem said:


> Hello all,
> My control wiring and understanding weak at best, esp the interpretation of drawings etc.. does anyone know of a online type simulator that will let me create or manipulate circuits?
> 
> Thanks Kel


Well Kelem, theres the construction book stores that have lots of electrical stuff you maybe interested to find basic and advanced wiring and controls shop around on the net its been a few years for me but ,the best books i have are the american electricians handbook get the electricians copy and the engineering copy there everything you need to get started . i use to look at the squared catalog get the lastest motor control schematics and new starters and newest motor controllers they have schematics .good luck to ya


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a pdf of the square d catalog that nick is talking about but, don't know how to attach it for you here.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

go here: http://www.filebuzz.com/files/Circuit_Simulation/1.html

also here: *link removed*http://www.meatspin.com


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> I have a pdf of the square d catalog that nick is talking about but, don't know how to attach it for you here.


 Years ago went to a electrical wholesale house they gave several catalogs a/b. sq.D , etc for free ....It's a start, it's free


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

steelersman said:


> also here: *removed* http://www.meatspin.com


 
All yea you've already got me on that once.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> all yea you've already got me on that once.:laughing::laughing:


hahahahahaha..........ggggggggotcha!!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

steelersman said:


> hahahahahaha..........ggggggggotcha!!!!


 I just about had that image out of my until you posted that link again.:laughing:


----------



## Kelem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ayeeeeeeeeee my eyes.. an image i will never be able to fully clear .......
I have tried all the simulation software on that site none will run.
Thanks for your help.

Cheers KEL


----------



## Gareth_Jeanes (Mar 25, 2009)

*Great Book for Motor Control Circuits in almost All Applications*

Hey Kelem,

Below is a link to download the KlocknerMoeller Wiring Manual. This Wiring Manual will show you and explain to you all your basic starters, and *alot* more and how they should be wired up. I know it is not a simulation but it is very clear and it could be a good starting point for you. When ever I have problems or anything of the nature I start here. Hope it helps you. What exactly are you wanting to do? Is it for a job?
www.*klocknermoeller*.com/*klockner*.*moeller*/*Wiring*_*Manual*_English.pdf 
 
G.Jeanes


----------



## Kelem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey there, Thanks for the help i really appreciate it will report back. 
Cheers Kel


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

When someone comes up with a truly usable program, they will be instant millionaires. The only way I know to understand control circuits is hands on training. Maybe a control class to go with it.
If you work in industrial, you may get some free help from your vendors.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

steelersman said:


> go here: http://www.filebuzz.com/files/Circuit_Simulation/1.html
> 
> also here:*removed*


I guess if no one else is going to say anything, I will. WTF is wrong with you posting something like that? Children could easily access this site. I know for a fact a 15 year old boy visits this site, and he doesn't need to see **** like that. Hell no one does.
This site is supposed to be for electricians, keep that crap on the gay **** sites.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

lectricboy said:


> I guess if no one else is going to say anything, I will. WTF is wrong with you posting something like that? Children could easily access this site. I know for a fact a 15 year old boy vists this site, and he doesn't need to see **** like that. Hell no one does.
> This site is supposed to be for electricians, keep that crap on the gay **** sites.



I totally agree. I reported it and this is Steelesrman's second link to this site. He is out of control.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I won't post that or anything like it again. It was something that started out to be funny but got carried away. Sorry to all who were offended.


----------

